

Ed Thorp: It is realistic to multiply your capital by 1000 using Kelly Criterion - goodwinb
http://www.edwardothorp.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/Understanding_Kelly_New.doc

======
freebsd_dude
ugh, why are you posting a .doc on HN?

